# Whirlpool Wall Oven



## csbender (Apr 16, 2011)

After a self cleaning,our oven will not heat. There is still power as all the lights and timers are working. Any ideas what it could be? Checked elements and there seems to be continuity between the ends
Thanks


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi csbender


The thermal fuse must have given out check it for continuity using a DVOM. Its black in color fastened by 2 bolts located at the rear next to the fan. 



post back your findings.


----------



## csbender (Apr 16, 2011)

I do not see a fan on the inside of the oven. Do you mean I need to pull it out from the wall and it will be on the back side??
Thanks for your help!!


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

csbender said:


> I do not see a fan on the inside of the oven. Do you mean I need to pull it out from the wall and it will be on the back side??
> Thanks for your help!!





Yup, you will have to get access to the internal components.


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Disconnect the wires from the thermal fuse then take your DVOM and set to ohms scale. Place the positive and negative leads of your meter to the pins on the fuse doesn't matter which pins. When the fuse is good you should get a reading on the meter if its bad the meter won't register anything or the meter will have an OL reading which indicates infinite resistance ( check your meter's documentation). If your meter is equipped with an audible tone this is the continuity setting, the tone indicates that there is a connection from point A to B. No tone means that there isn't a connection between the terminals. 



post back your findings.


----------



## csbender (Apr 16, 2011)

I got a reading. Any other thoughts???


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

The next thing you need to do is find out if the fan is working. Disconnect the connector to your fan and place your meter probes to the fan terminals. 


There are 2 types of motors there is A/C and D/C type: 

A/C motors do not have magnets in them but instead have stator windings (wires) that are set-up to create the magnetic field. 

D/C motors on the other hand have magnets in them that are used to generate the magnetic field for the motor to spin. 

To Test the fan motor:

1) The first test is the continuity test like you did to the thermal fuse, the only difference is the motor should not have any continuity between the positive and negative terminals. If there is continuity then the motor is fried. 


2) The second test is to see if voltage is generated through the motor by spinning it by hand. Set your meter to D/C volts and connect your meter leads to the positive and negative terminals on the motor ( power disconnected). Spin the fan with your fingers as quick as you can, a good motor will give you some D/C voltage a bad one won't give anything. 

Note: If your oven has a wiring diagram on it or hidden inside please take a pic and post it for analysis. 

post back your findings.


----------



## csbender (Apr 16, 2011)

It seems the fan is working okay. I put the fuse back on the oven and tried to preheat. The panel was lit up like normal but the oven did not get warm. I tried to send diagram but not sure how to


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

To upload your diagram take a picture of it and save it to your pc. Click on the go advanced button here in the forum below. On the next screen scroll to where the manage attachments button is and click on it, a dialog box will open which you will see a browse button. Click on it and locate the pic file you have saved on your PC then click on it. A link will be seen then click the upload button, when the attachment is uploaded you will see a icon confirming its attached. When finished click save changes.




What you need to do now is find out if there is power going to the elements, you will have to be very careful when doing this because of the high voltage that is present. Take every precaution by making sure you are insulated against accidental electrical shock, and that no metal objects are hanging on you or are near any exposed terminals. Take your meter and set it to A/C volts, place the probes on to the element terminals one element at a time. 

Turn the switch on for the element you are testing then look at your meter is the 220 volts present ?


Note: Check your breaker box to the 220 if its ok.


----------

